# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Giọt lệ đài trang

## thuty

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*
Ngày xưa ai lá ngọc cành vàng.

Ngày xưa ai quyền quí cao sang.

Em chính em ngày xưa đó.

Ước xây đời lên tột đỉnh nhân gian.

Ngày xưa ai mến nhạc yêu đàn.

Ngày xưa ai nghệ sĩ lang thang.

Tôi chính tôi ngày xưa đó.

Cũng đèo bồng mơ người đẹp lầu hoang.

Rồi một hôm tôi gặp nàng đem tiếng hát cung đàn với niềm yêu lai láng.
Nhưng thang ôi quá bẽ bàng bao tiếng hát cung đàn người chẳng màng còn chê chán.
Nhìn đời thất lắm phủ phàng mượn tiếng hát cùng đàn quên niềm đau dĩ vãng.
Hay đâu giông tố lan tràn lên gác tía huy hoàng siu đỗ theo nước mắt nàng.
Còn đâu đâu lá ngọc cành vàng.

Còn đâu đâu quyền quí cao sang.

Em chính em ngày xưa đó.

Đến bây giờ phiêu bạt giữa trần giang.

Gặp tôi vẫn tiếng nhạc cung đàn.

Gặp tôi cũng nghệ sĩ thênh thang.

Em em nhớ xưa rồi em khóc.

Tôi thoáng buồn thương giòng lệ đài trang.

----------

